# SSD reparieren bzw. kann sie sich regenerieren?



## m4soN (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Folgendes Szenario:

Heute ca. 2 Stunden wie die letzten Monate auch WoW gespielt, alles bestens, keine PC-Probleme, 60 Frames usw usf. Wir waren im Raid und ich meinte mein USB-Kabel an der Front meines Rechners anstecken zu müssen um mein iPhone zu laden. Kabel angesteckt und ich hab leider eine ganz kuriose Fehlfunktion dieses USB-Steckplatzes. Irgendwie gibt es ab und an wenn ein Kontakt an dem Steckplatz zustande kommt einen "kurzen" und der Rechner geht komplett aus.

Danach muss ich ihn einfach neustarten, was ich natürlich sofort getan habe, da ein Raid am laufen war. Windows natürlich wieder normal gebootet wo er nach dem Crash gefragt hat. Ins Windows, dort direkt ins Teamspeak. Ins Spiel, dort Ladebalken gehabt, der war nach 2 Sekunden voll und 5 Sekunden später hatte ich dann den Ton aus dem TS auf Dauerschleife und Rechner hing.

Dann 5 Sek auf Power geblieben, Rechner ausgemacht, neugestartet, gleiches Spiel von vorne, ins Windows, ins TS, ins Spiel, aber seit dem dauern meine Ladescreens bei dem Spiel 40-50 Sekunden, was bis zu dem Crash 3-5 Sekunden gedauert hat.

Auch das Laden von Internetseiten zieht jetzt leicht verzögerten Aufbau der Grafiken nach sich.

Was kann ich tun? Ich würde mit meinem laienhaften Wissen behaupten dass ein paar Flashzellen "beschädigt" wurden. Das Spiel läuft ja weiterhin. Kann ich da irgendwas reparieren oder regeneriert sich das von selbst?

Hoffe mir kann geholfen werden.

Danke und Gruß
m4soN


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2011)

Nö denke nicht das es deine SSD zerschossen hat sondern das die Software beschädigt ist. Hast du eine Gigabyte Board weil ich hatte den Fehler mit meinem alten Board auch. Du wirst im Notfall eine neu Installation durchführen müssen.


----------



## m4soN (21. Februar 2011)

Was genau meinst du mit Software? WoW? Windows selbst?

Und was neuinstallieren? WoW? Windows selbst? 

Ja hab ein gigabyteboard. Was hast du dagegen getan?


----------



## Asdener (21. Februar 2011)

Wie er gesagt hat wirst du die software beschädigt habem da unerwartetes ausschalten dem pc schadet.

Muss aber nicht dauerhaft sein! Bei mir wurde er durch die vielen abstürze langsam aber er wurde nach einer zeit so schnell wie vorher.

Geschrieben auf meinem Milestone mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2011)

Entweder im Betriebssystem was zerschossen oder nur im Bios ein paar Einstellungen resettet wegen dem " Absturz ".


----------



## m4soN (22. Februar 2011)

Was kann sich denn im BIOS resetten?

Und ihr bedenkt schon dass das Spiel nach dem ewigen ladescreen noch fluessig läuft und ab und an hängt. Seist ja nicht so dass ich es nicht mehr spielen könnte.


----------



## m4soN (22. Februar 2011)

Gibts noch jemanden der eine Antwort auf meine Frage hat?

Und ob sich eine SSD von soetwas "regenerieren" kann, oder ich das irgendwie reparieren kann, ohne das System neu aufsetzen zu müssen, geht das?

Zb schiebt doch eine SSD ähnlich wie beim Defrag die Dateien selbst umher? Hilft es also bei einer SSD den Rechner im Idle laufen zu lassen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2011)

Dann wird wohl der eine andere Treiber sich vielleicht zerschossen haben. Kontrolliere im Bios die Einstellungen ob noch alles stimmt. Checke unter Win die Treiber. Vielleicht den Rechner auf einen früheren Stand zurücksetzen bei der Systemwiederherstellung oder Notfalls die Reparaturfunktion per Windows Datenträger durchführen wenn nix mehr hilft. Zur SSD selber kannich nix sagen da ich keine nutze.


----------



## m4soN (22. Februar 2011)

Im Bios ist alles beim alten. Wintreiber sind auch unverändert, vor allem das Spiel läuft ja mit 60 Frames, nur die Ladescreens brauchen ewig und alle 10-15 sekunden stockt das Spiel für 1-2 Sekunden.


----------

